# Next frog expo?



## eplants02 (May 15, 2011)

Hey all,
When is the next frog expo?

I'm based in NJ.

Thanks!


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

there's a reptile show in Hamburg PA on June 11. There are usually froggers there.


----------



## eplants02 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks!

What about after June 11?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am in NJ and vend at Hamburg and White Plains.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

eplants02 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What about after June 11?


There is one in White Plains in July.


----------



## eplants02 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

July 10th for White Plains.


----------

